# How To ESTA



## Pegasus928

As quite a few people have been posting questions relating to ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization) lately - a lot of them worried about what the site is about and what ticks they should put in what box - I thought I would try to give you a rough idea as to what to expect when you go to the site to complete your form.

The link below will take you to where you need to be 

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....CC8C68E_k262991A7-FD7B-5605-CD32-37EB66A5B1AD

and the first screen you can expect to see is this one.










If you are filling in your ESTA for the first time you need to click the 'Apply' button on the left hand side.
This will take you to the following screen.






At this point read all the text in the box above then, if you are happy and understand the information provided, select 'Yes' and then click Next.
If you are not happy and need more clarification then select 'No'. This will take you to a page with some FAQs on it for you to find the answers to any questions you may have.
Once you have clicked Yes you will be taken to the following page.


















You only need to fill in the information that has a red *  next to it.
People have asked in the past about flights and addresses where you will be staying - but as you can see these are not one of the required answers.
Once you have filled in your personal details you are then asked a series of questions that require a Yes or No answer. You obviously need to answer these questions honestly, but if you have been a good girl or boy you should be able to select No to all of them.
Once this is done put a tick in the 'Certification' box and then hit the Next button.
Unfortunately I couldn't get onto the screen after this but, if memory serves me right, the next one is the one that gives the all important Yes or No.  There is also a button on this page that allows you to go back to the beginning and start a new form for someone else.

I hope this helps some of you with the process - if only to give you a 'Heads up' as to what to expect.
If I have missed something - or anybody else has anything to add - then please feel free.


----------



## wickesy

Thanks for taking the time to do this Kenny, I vote that the mods make it a 'sticky'.


----------



## T16GEM

wickesy said:


> I vote that the mods make it a 'sticky'.



Me too!

Thanks for doing this Kenny! You are a star!


----------



## scottishgirl87

wickesy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this Kenny, I vote that the mods make it a 'sticky'.



Yes, you really are a star  I think this should be a sticky as well, due to the amount of ESTA questions! Tbh, I think the stickies could do with a bit of a refresh to more stuff like this!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

How considerate!


----------



## Pegasus928

If it helps to prevent someone making a mistake when filling in their forms, and answers a few questions along the way,then it was worth doing.

The only thing I was a little dissappointed with was the size of the screen shots, but even though I uploaded them to Photobucket several times at different sizes they always appeared in the post the same size regardless 
If I can figure out how to get bigger pics in then I will.

Also if someone could come back and maybe post what the next screen is after the last one I have included, then that would be a help. 
I tried to follow it all the way through, but unfortunately there is no Mickey Mouse with a passport number to match the one I provided


----------



## loobylou44

We are just about to do our ESTA's so this is a great help, thanks Kenny.


----------



## BPTP

Yes well done, Someone please make it a sticky!! We're going on our first trip there next april and I;ve saved the screen to my favourites but a sticky woujld make more sense!
Thanks for taking the trouble


----------



## Pegasus928

Bump


----------



## Latel

I filled my ESTA in a little while ago.  I included my flight number etc but this has since been changed.  Do you think I need to do anything or will it be ok to leave it as it is seeing as it is not a required field?
Thanks


----------



## Pegasus928

I would think it would be OK to leave it as, as you say, it isn't one of the required fields.
Once completed the ESTA lasts for 2 years and multiple trips, and I assume that no-one will travel with the same flight number every time they go.
Alternativley you could try selecting 'Update or Check Status' on the first screen. This may then let you take out the flight number from your existing application.
If you do this please come back on and let us know how it went so we can keep a track of how people are dealing with these little issues


----------



## UKDEB

Thanks for taking the time to do this, Kenny.  It's definitely worthy of sticky status.


----------



## Pegasus928

UKDEB said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this, Kenny. It's definitely worthy of sticky status.


 
My pleasure 

Hopefully it can be updated regularly by people that come across problems, and figure out ways to fix them, and become useful to everyone


----------



## TCO

Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong place.

My Wife and I to Florida in March this year for our honeymoon and were issued ESTA's, next year we are travelling to New York and Florida, I believe my ESTA application will still stand but my wife has now legally changed her surname and is getting a new passport. 

Will we need to reapply for her ESTA?


----------



## Pegasus928

This taken from the U.S. Customs and Border Protection website.

The way I read it is that you will need a new ESTA.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subtitle>Question</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell> </TD><TD class=textcell id=desc>ESTA won't accept my Post-dated passport.  My passport has my old name.
</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle> </TD><TD class=subtitle>Answer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell> </TD><TD class=textcell id=soln>For citizens of the United Kingdom: If you have applied for a Post-dated passport that will not be valid until after your marriage, you will not be able to apply for ESTA using that passport number until the day of your marriage, when the passport becomes valid. We recommend that you have a friend or relative apply for you if you do not have time between the ceremony and going to the airport. The application process is not complicated and should take no more than 10 minutes.
For travelers from other VWP countries, if you have received approval to come to the U.S., but then change your name as a result of marriage, divorce, or other legal proceeding), you must re-apply for a new ESTA authorization prior to travel. While we usually suggest applying 72 hours before you travel, we understand that this is one of those circumstances that can make it impossible to do so, and our system will accomodate your situation.
If you have a passport under one name, but your name has changed since it was issued, you can apply for ESTA using your old passport number and new name. You may also travel with a ticket issued in your new name and the passport in your old name, but we strongly recommend you bring a copy of your marriage license, divorce decree or other legal document showing the connection between your new name and the one on your passport.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## wickesy

Any change of name or passport details means that you have to apply for a new ESTA authorisation.


----------



## MichelleAnn25

Hi all,

I have just completed my ESTA's - the next screen after the questions is the reference number that is issued, you make a note and then click apply. The reference number is handy if you need to progress the application ( should that situation apply)   However, all ours were fine.

Just a quick word of warning also,  before I knew the official site, the one that Pegasus posted, I saw quite a few unofficial sites asking you to apply through them, but asking for a fee ( and then of course getting your passport details)   PLEASE DO NOT USE,   the correct site is FREE,


----------



## Pegasus928

MichelleAnn25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just completed my ESTA's - the next screen after the questions is the reference number that is issued, you make a note and then click apply. The reference number is handy if you need to progress the application ( should that situation apply) However, all ours were fine.
> 
> Just a quick word of warning also, before I knew the official site, the one that Pegasus posted, I saw quite a few unofficial sites asking you to apply through them, but asking for a fee ( and then of course getting your passport details) PLEASE DO NOT USE, the correct site is FREE,


 
Thank you for updating this and letting people know what to expect after the screen shots on the OP.
Also very good advice about making sure you go to the official site. There are a lot of sites out there offering to fill in all the forms on your behalf for a fee - and you have no idea what will happen to your details once you submit them.


----------



## UKDEB

MichelleAnn25 said:


> the next screen after the questions is the reference number that is issued, you make a note and then click apply.


Just to clarify (as I've just completed applications for my daughter and her family), after inputting all the information you're taken to a screen which requires you to check it all and re-input the passport number.  The screen after that then quotes the reference number, which you're advised to make a note of before hitting the "apply" button.  You're then taken to a screen which confirms that authorisation has been granted and you're given an opportunity to print the ESTA (which contains all the information you've input, together with the reference number).  I fully intended to take screen grabs of all the stages, but completely forgot once I got into it.


----------



## disneyholic family

well done Kenny!!!

You're all very lucky to be from a visa waiver country!!

My daughter in law just had to apply for an actual visa to the US (she's from Chile).

Poor girl had to go into the US Embassy for an interview all by herself.
My son thought he'd be able to go in with her (that was what he was told when he spoke with someone there).  But when they got to the embassy, she had to go in by herself.  It's a very daunting place with almost no signs at all - and given that she doesn't speak English, what few signs exist are of no help to her.

anyway, she was in there for 3 hours - 2 of them just waiting for her interview (for which she had an appointment - but still you wait). 
The interview was easy of course, since after all, she IS married to an american.  Once she said they were going on their honeymoon to the US and the counsel noticed that her husband's an american, the interview took no time.
then she had to wait in line to pay and fill out the courier forms for her passport to be sent back to her.

Meanwhile, my poor son was walking the streets for 3 hours as he waited for her, not knowing what had happened (no cellphones permitted in the embassy).

anyway, long story short, she received her passport back within a week - with her shiny new 10 year multiple entry visa inside.
whew....

and now they're all ready to see the mouse - once they finally have a break from work and school that is.  But at least they know uncle sam will let them in


----------



## Pegasus928

That is good - it all worked out well in the end.

I have heard of people going to the embassy in London for their visas and having to wait hours, despite the fact that they have an appointment.

It does make me feel lucky that we have the waiver system - though how long that will last is anybodys guess


----------



## dbriggsq

We got ESTA'd last year and I have very stupidly not kept a record of the numbers. Is there any way of finding out what they are or can we simply apply again?


----------



## Pegasus928

dbriggsq said:


> We got ESTA'd last year and I have very stupidly not kept a record of the numbers. Is there any way of finding out what they are or can we simply apply again?


 
The following link will take you direct to the US Customs and Border Protection FAQ regarding this question.

https://help.cbp.gov/cgi-bin/custom...nBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9ZXN0YQ!!&p_li=&p_topview=1

As you will see it says that if you have lost, or cannot find, your authorisation number then you will have to reapply and your old number will be automaticaly cancelled.


----------



## dbriggsq

Pegasus928 said:


> The following link will take you direct to the US Customs and Border Protection FAQ regarding this question.
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/cgi-bin/custom...nBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9ZXN0YQ!!&p_li=&p_topview=1
> 
> As you will see it says that if you have lost, or cannot find, your authorisation number then you will have to reapply and your old number will be automaticaly cancelled.



Many thanks. Phew!


----------



## tennisfan

Thanks for posting this

My friend & I are going to New York early next year.  We haven't finalised dates but can we apply for the ESTA now or do we have to wait until its booked. Also what is the turn around time for approval?

Thanks


----------



## Pegasus928

You don't need specific dates to do your ESTA as it lasts for 2 years and can be used for multiple trips.
The approval should come with seconds of you submitting your application however in some cases people have had a to wait a couple of days.
I'm not sure why there is sometimes a delay but one thought is that your name is the same as someone elses who has maybe been a bit 'naughty', so it needed a bit of time to check that everything as OK.


----------



## tennisfan

Pegasus928 said:


> You don't need specific dates to do your ESTA as it lasts for 2 years and can be used for multiple trips.
> The approval should come with seconds of you submitting your application however in some cases people have had a to wait a couple of days.
> I'm not sure why there is sometimes a delay but one thought is that your name is the same as someone elses who has maybe been a bit 'naughty', so it needed a bit of time to check that everything as OK.



Thanks for that.  The TA was implying to my friend it can take 12 weeks to be approved We should be fine as we are both police checked for our jobs


----------



## Pegasus928

tennisfan said:


> Thanks for that. The TA was implying to my friend it can take 12 weeks to be approved We should be fine as we are both police checked for our jobs


 
Maybe it would be an idea for all TAs to submit their own application purely so they can have some idea as to what they are talking about.


----------



## fleurbie

Thank you for all this info


----------



## Hobbes

I know this probably sounds a very thick question but we applied at the beginning of the year for our trip to California. Now we are going again do we have to update anything on our ESTA? ie address where we're staying etc? I'm pretty sure I know the answer but I just want my (And DBf's)  mind setiing at rest!


----------



## wickesy

Hobbes said:


> I know this probably sounds a very thick question but we applied at the beginning of the year for our trip to California. Now we are going again do we have to update anything on our ESTA? ie address where we're staying etc? I'm pretty sure I know the answer but I just want my (And DBf's)  mind setiing at rest!



You don't have to update anything but if you want to just log in to the website with your confirmation number and you can update address and flight details there.


----------



## Hobbes

wickesy said:


> You don't have to update anything but if you want to just log in to the website with your confirmation number and you can update address and flight details there.




Thanks Wickesy (its good you got a job when you left Albert square!)


----------



## disneyangel

Should I be concerned about this ...

October 26, 2006  Each VWP passport issued on or after this date must be an electronic passport with a digital chip containing biometric information about the passport owner.

We have just updated DD's passport and I don't recall being able to do any biometric info ?

Are we covered by 

EXCEPTION: To be eligible for the VWP, persons presenting United Kingdom passports must possess the unrestricted right of permanent abode in England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, the Channel Islands, and the Isle of Man ?

Thanks


----------



## smokey

My understanding is that ESTA is supposed to replace the need to fill in the green visa waiver form. However in May when I travelled to the States on a cruise ship we were still asked to fill out the green form as well as the ESTA. Are people being asked to fill out the form on flights now? I just find it so tedious to fill out that I hope not!


----------



## Pegasus928

smokey said:


> My understanding is that ESTA is supposed to replace the need to fill in the green visa waiver form. However in May when I travelled to the States on a cruise ship we were still asked to fill out the green form as well as the ESTA. Are people being asked to fill out the form on flights now? I just find it so tedious to fill out that I hope not!


 
We still had to fill ours in when we arrived last week


----------



## wickesy

smokey said:


> My understanding is that ESTA is supposed to replace the need to fill in the green visa waiver form. However in May when I travelled to the States on a cruise ship we were still asked to fill out the green form as well as the ESTA. Are people being asked to fill out the form on flights now? I just find it so tedious to fill out that I hope not!



The ultimate intention is to replace the green forms but at the moment the system is not fully up and running.  Virgin are now insisting on confirmation of ESTA authorisation on some routes before they let you check in so hopefully it is getting there.


----------



## tttessa

disneyangel said:


> Should I be concerned about this ...
> 
> October 26, 2006  Each VWP passport issued on or after this date must be an electronic passport with a digital chip containing biometric information about the passport owner.
> 
> We have just updated DD's passport and I don't recall being able to do any biometric info ?
> 
> Are we covered by
> 
> EXCEPTION: To be eligible for the VWP, persons presenting United Kingdom passports must possess the unrestricted right of permanent abode in England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, the Channel Islands, and the Isle of Man ?
> 
> Thanks



Hi - probably too late now...
- the photo is on the chip - that is all the biometric data currently needed.

Tessa


----------



## disneyangel

Thanks Tessa 

Git DD's passport back ( in One week and 2 days - very impressed with service ) and have spotted the chip /

I was confused as i thought they'd need fingerprints etc


----------



## raymondcky

ok im new to all this i have never travelled outside of europe but im going to wdw next year and booking though a travell shop do i need this as well as a visa im from the uk and how much does it all cost


----------



## wickesy

raymondcky said:


> ok im new to all this i have never travelled outside of europe but im going to wdw next year and booking though a travell shop do i need this as well as a visa im from the uk and how much does it all cost



If you're from the UK then generally you don't need a visa.  Just follow the instructions in the first post on this thread and it won't cost you anything.

If, for whatever reason, you do need a visa then you don't need an ESTA authorisation.


----------



## DisneyB2B

Hi,

Sorry probably a couple of stupid questions.. 

I applied for my husbands ESTA back in May and that came through fine, we had to cancel our trip two days before and I was wondering;

 - does this cover us both or do I need to do one for myself?
 - do I need to update any of his information as we never actually stepped foot in the US in May?

Thanks

Nicci


----------



## Pegasus928

DisneyB2B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry probably a couple of stupid questions..
> 
> I applied for my husbands ESTA back in May and that came through fine, we had to cancel our trip two days before and I was wondering;
> 
> - does this cover us both or do I need to do one for myself?
> - do I need to update any of his information as we never actually stepped foot in the US in May?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nicci


 

You need a seperate ESTA for every person.
Once you have approval it is valid for 2 years. If you input any information regarding where you will be saying when you are there then this may need changing - but it isn't 'required' information so you may not have filled that bit in.


----------



## DisneyB2B

Thanks for the info


----------



## mikki.young

Thanks, very reassuring and painless and great to have the right link easily accessible!


----------



## jharrowell

Just want to say thanks to you for the info on this thread.

Though the process is pretty painless, it was nice to have everything laid out beforehand.

Everything went perfectly and both myself and my partner were authorised immediately.


----------



## Pegasus928

Pleased to have helped


----------



## mark@saratoga

Hi, Just wanted to confirm that our ESTA is still valid, we got our ESTA for a trip earlier this year but I have miss placed the booking number. But as we have used the ESTA before and it is now on our passport so therefore it should not matter? Or should it?

How can I find out if it is valid?


----------



## wickesy

mark@saratoga said:


> Hi, Just wanted to confirm that our ESTA is still valid, we got our ESTA for a trip earlier this year but I have miss placed the booking number. But as we have used the ESTA before and it is now on our passport so therefore it should not matter? Or should it?
> 
> How can I find out if it is valid?



If you've mis-placed the number there is no way of checking when it expires but you can re-apply at any time and it will over-write your previous application and give you a fresh two years.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Just put your guide into action, Kenny. Thanks, worked a treat


----------



## Pegasus928

Excellent 

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## hannahsman

Thank you for this, i wish i had come here a long time ago. I would have saved a lot of time looking round the net.


----------



## Pegasus928

hannahsman said:


> Thank you for this, i wish i had come here a long time ago. I would have saved a lot of time looking round the net.


 
Welcome to the Dis 
Anything that is worth knowing about Florida you can find here - as well as a bunch of really friendly and like minded people


----------



## hannahsman

Thanks, im looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## tttessa

Hiya,

many thanks for this - took about 3 minutes for  each family member - straight through, no problems, instantly approved too!! A great weight off my mind.

Tessa


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Oh I wish I could get this done! I keep putting it off!


----------



## tttessa

Go for it Kathryn - I kept putting it off too -I really don't know what I was scared of - it literally was 3 minutes to do each one - and that included TRIPLE checking all my answers!  Nothing complicated - all you HAVE to fill in are the passport details stuff - you don't have to put in travel info or address over there (or even your phone number...) - luckily they are optional, so get the passports out and go for it... A wave of relief will follow quickly...

Tessa


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Ok I am going to Get it done this week. Tell me off if it isn't done this time next week. Ok?


----------



## tttessa

Ooooooooo don't say that - I have 2 kids, and work in a school  -  I am soooooooooooo good at telling people off!!

Tessa


----------



## howlongtillsummer?




----------



## howlongtillsummer?

OK I did it!! Phew stressful...!!

We are approved, noted and printed. Many thanks to everyone who has helped and urged me on.

Best wishes!


----------



## fav_is_tink

yehah  

All completed for 5 of us - from logging onto the site to printing it all off it only took about 15 minutes in total 

Thanks for your comprehensive guide!!!

One more thing of the list - I must say I felt very nervous whilst doing it although it *was** really* straightforward


----------



## Brandis

When I got to the page where you can print out the form, I printed it as a PDF and saved it on my iPhone. That way I can look up the number whenever I need it.


----------



## Pegasus928

Brandis said:


> When I got to the page where you can print out the form, I printed it as a PDF and saved it on my iPhone. That way I can look up the number whenever I need it.


 
Good advice


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Lovely instructions - just completed 2 out of 3 - I need a new passport for DD. Unfortunately it seems I need to go to a main post office as the local one didn't stock the forms.

Thanks Kenny


----------



## Claire-Bear

I was pleased with how straightforward the ESTA was, I thought we may have to wait to hear the results etc.

I must say, I wish Virgin had made the requirement to complete the ESTA clearer on booking or sent a follow-up about it. We only realised we should complete it from my dad!


----------



## Brandis

It is a bit annoying that you still have to fill all the same information on the green Visa-Waiver form as you already gave online. Hopefully, they get their computer systems to work soon!


----------



## tttessa

mmmmmm, but then they will be charging for it...... I'd rather fill out both for free....


----------



## kerstfan1

a small question
im flying true gatwick in august do i need a printed out form of my esta approvel or is a number oke so they can check it out


----------



## Brandis

It says on the website that it is not necessary to print out the form. Also, they don't check the number. I guess they see in their system if it has been filled in.


----------



## Gail App

Hi I have a trickier problem with the ESTA and I'm hoping someone knows the answer:

I'm going to Florida with my partner and his 2 children in November and we intend to complete the ESTA for all 4 of us. 

In October the children are going to America with their mother, who will also be completing the ESTA online for them. 

Will this be possible or will she have to give us the ESTA number for the children, this might be tricky as there's virtually no communication between them. 

Thanks in advance.

Gail


----------



## Brandis

Just create a new ESTA. You can do as many as you like. Each time you create a new one with a known passport number, the previous ESTA loses its validity.

Also, since they already have an ESTA, they wouldn't need a new one, as it is valid for 2 years. But if you feel saver to have a print out, as I said above, it's no problem to re-do it.


----------



## paul_toria96

I filled in my ESTA a while back when I didn't have the address of where we were staying, just gone back in to change it and it won't let me print out.  

Does anyone no if this will be ok as I don't have it on the paperwork?


----------



## Brandis

They say it is not necessary to print it out. If you are unsure, just take along the number or your previous print-out.

Besides, flight information and hotel adress are not mandatory information. You have to give this information anyway on the green visa waiver form you need to fill in on the flight.


----------



## paul_toria96

Brandis said:


> They say it is not necessary to print it out. If you are unsure, just take along the number or your previous print-out.
> 
> Besides, flight information and hotel adress are not mandatory information. You have to give this information anyway on the green visa waiver form you need to fill in on the flight.



Thanks this has just taken part of the weight off my shoulders


----------



## Gail App

Brandis said:


> Just create a new ESTA. You can do as many as you like. Each time you create a new one with a known passport number, the previous ESTA loses its validity.
> 
> Also, since they already have an ESTA, they wouldn't need a new one, as it is valid for 2 years. But if you feel saver to have a print out, as I said above, it's no problem to re-do it.




Thanks so much. I can relax now.


----------



## Louisebshp

Just done ours, rather in advance as holiday not until 2011, but amazed how simple it was - if only all holiday bookings would be this straightforward!

Thanks for the information,

Louise


----------



## EvertonCJ

We did ESTA's in June 2009 for our August 2009 holiday. My daughter (aged 11) now has a new passport. Am I correct in thinking that I have to fill in a new ESTA for my daughter, but the rest of the family can still use last years ESTA's for this August's holiday? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brandis

Yes, ESTA's are good for 2 years. But since they are linked to the Passport No. you will have to fill in a new one for your daughter.


----------



## Cyrano

We flew on the 24th June and as we had completed the ESTA did not have to worry about filling out the horrible green form


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for the update Reid - I'm sure that comes as good news to all of us (especially me as I had to have at least 2 'practice' runs each trip )


----------



## matt1902

Sorry if anyone else has put this on the thread already.

Just a quick note to say that on the Money Saving Expert website (run by Finance Guru Martin LEWIS), it is being reported that the U.S. Government may soon start charging a nominal fee for competing an ESTA

Therefore if you are planning on going in the next 2 years it is worth applying now before they start charging.

Matt


----------



## wayneg

Not sure if the info is in this thread or not Matt, certainly been in other threads but no harm in reminding people.
We still had valid ones for Easter but I got new ones knowing they could start charging soon, I will be doing same again for next months trip, start new ones again to get 2 years free cover.


----------



## Brandis

Though what's stopping them to cancel all the free ESTAs once they start charging and require to order a new payable one?


----------



## Pegasus928

Brandis said:


> Though what's stopping them to cancel all the free ESTAs once they start charging and require to order a new payable one?


 
I don't think that would happen. I would suspect that those of us that had one in place would be allowed to see it out for the 2 years, and those who didn't have one would have to pay.

No guarantees of course - and until they make a decison as to how and when we will never know.


----------



## Brandis

Hopefully they announce it a bit ahead of time so we still can get a fresh one for 2 years at the last moment.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Wasn't going to bother yet but I'm going to make the effort to do ours at the weekend for our April trip, I'd rather do it early than pay approx $14  - thanks for info


----------



## ClaireW

DH completed the ESTAs for our September trip a while back but we've misplaced the reference numbers - is it best just to re-apply?


----------



## Brandis

You won't need the reference no. at Immigrations, but you can always getting a new number by starting the application process over.


----------



## foxymum

i recieved a letter from out tour operator regarding our Florida holiday & was informed that the charge for ESTA s will start on the 8 th Sept $ 14 per person.


----------



## Pegasus928

foxymum said:


> i recieved a letter from out tour operator regarding our Florida holiday & was informed that the charge for ESTA s will start on the 8 th Sept $ 14 per person.


 
That seems to agree with all the information that has been around regarding this.
Have you got yours already? If not I would get on there sharpish before they start charging


----------



## Netty

ClaireW said:


> DH completed the ESTAs for our September trip a while back but we've misplaced the reference numbers - is it best just to re-apply?



yes just re apply, then you will have it again for 2 yrs, do it before the 8th september though as it will cost you $14 each after this date
Im going to do all ours again this weekend. flight details and accomodation is optional


----------



## foxymum

Pegasus928 said:


> That seems to agree with all the information that has been around regarding this.
> Have you got yours already? If not I would get on there sharpish before they start charging



hi , yes i have done mine my hubbys & our youngest sons but our daughter & older sons passports have run out so quickly did them & sent them off tues just gone so am hopeing that they could be back before the charge is brought in if not at least i only have to pay 2 charges & not 5


----------



## ben1993

I did one for when i went to Flroida in June so I won't have to worry about filling this out again for my next trip in March, correct?  Glad I'll dodge that charge!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Yes but I would do another and stretch another few months out of the free period. I had one for our Aug trip but did another one back on Saturday just in case I got an extra trip out of it. It is so much easier and less scarey second time round. Up to you though, I think


----------



## Brandis

Also, I think just updating the informations in an existing ESTA does not extend the original expiration date.


----------



## ukool

Not read the whole thread, but just applied for my ESTA while its still free. So im right in thinking i dont need to print anything. How does the airport know iv applied? will it just be on thier records?


----------



## Brandis

ukool said:


> How does the airport know iv applied?



They see it on their computer when they swipe your passport.


----------



## ukool

Brandis said:


> They see it on their computer when they swipe your passport.



Thank you


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone
I am travelling in November and my ESTA runs out in January
Do you have to have a certain length of time left on your ESTA like you do with a passport or is this fine?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## wayneg

As long as its valid thats fine. Same with Passports for all scheduled airlines(need to double check for charters) no minimum amount required for passports, just need to be valid for dates of travel.


----------



## Linda67

wayneg said:
			
		

> As long as its valid thats fine. Same with Passports for all scheduled airlines(need to double check for charters) no minimum amount required for passports, just need to be valid for dates of travel.



Excellent. Thanks as always for your help


----------



## cmc08

Hi,
Apologies I haven't read the full thread but wanted to check something.

I travelled out to Florida in July and applied for the ESTA. I'm now going again over the Halloween period, I know the ESTA is vaild for two years but can you do multiple trips within that time frame or do you need to reapply every time you head out to the states?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## wayneg

cmc08 said:


> Hi,
> Apologies I haven't read the full thread but wanted to check something.
> 
> I travelled out to Florida in July and applied for the ESTA. I'm now going again over the Halloween period, I know the ESTA is vaild for two years but can you do multiple trips within that time frame or do you need to reapply every time you head out to the states?
> Thanks for your help.



You can do as many trips as you want within the 2 years. There is an option to update your ESTA with your latest travel plans but its optional, I don't bother.


----------



## cmc08

wayneg said:


> You can do as many trips as you want within the 2 years. There is an option to update your ESTA with your latest travel plans but its optional, I don't bother.



Thanks for clearing that up Wayneg!  Saves me spending an extra $15 on the ESTA when it can go towards a surprise dinner for my girlfriend at California Grill!


----------



## ~kathryn~

My boyfriend's one responsibility for this trip was to check if we need any sort of visa to which he said "no".  
Thank goodness for disboards!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

~kathryn~ said:
			
		

> My boyfriend's one responsibility for this trip was to check if we need any sort of visa to which he said "no".
> Thank goodness for disboards!



That will teach you a valuable lesson!! Made me smile


----------



## mandylou6

Hi I just wanted to warn people to apply well in advance for your Esta especially if you may have to answer yes to any of the questions as i did, little did i know because my son is severly autistic and has self harmed im now waiting for a visa which has cost us alot of money and is causing me sleepless nights. This dosent obviously account for all kids or people with mental disorders.

we go in April so it isnt that long to get it sorted.

anyone else been through the same ?

mandylou


----------



## Pegasus928

mandylou6 said:


> Hi I just wanted to warn people to apply well in advance for your Esta especially if you may have to answer yes to any of the questions as i did little did i know because my son is severly austic and has self harmed im now waiting for a visa which has cost us alot of money and is causing me sleepless nights. This dosent oviously account for all kids or people with mental disorders.
> 
> we go in April so it isnt that long toget it sorted.
> 
> anyone else been through the same ?
> 
> mandylou


 
Hi Mandy

Sound advice there - it has always been the way that you need to apply well in advance of your trip. Most people that need a visa due to immigration laws will probably already know, but as you say with your son it will sometimes come as a surprise to some that they will also need to go through this process.

Hope it all goes well for you and that you can start to get excited about your trip


----------



## mandylou6

HE GOT HIS VISA NO PROBS, WAS RETURNED WITHIN 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!


dISNEY HERE WE COME


----------



## Pegasus928

mandylou6 said:


> HE GOT HIS VISA NO PROBS, WAS RETURNED WITHIN 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> dISNEY HERE WE COME


 
Excellent news. Good quick service that will no doubt help you sleep at night and look forward to your trip even more


----------



## Verity Chambers

I am filling in ESTAs for the first time today! Stupid question, but will I be filling in the form 4 times, one for each of us, ie having to input my credit card number 4 times?


----------



## wayneg

Yes you have to do 1 per person, 4 applications.


----------



## Verity Chambers

Thanks, just wanted to be clear before i started!


----------



## kamasooty

need some help guys, decided to print out my esta's just incase of any problems in march and we have noticed that i have put my wife down as male.This has not went down well..lol.
Have had a look and can't seem to change it online. Can i just leave it as it is or will i need to pay for a new one.


----------



## Brandis

In the FAQ it says:

"If an applicant made a mistake on their passport or biographical information he or she will need to submit a new application. Associated fee will be charged for each new application submitted."

So it seems as if you would need to enter a new application.


----------



## wayneg

I read recently about someone else doing this, they were told to leave it as it was but I have no idea where I read it now.
Could you send them an email and ask?


----------



## Pegasus928

kamasooty said:


> need some help guys, decided to print out my esta's just incase of any problems in march and we have noticed that i have put my wife down as male.This has not went down well..lol.
> Have had a look and can't seem to change it online. Can i just leave it as it is or will i need to pay for a new one.


 
I took this from the US Customs and Border Protection website

*1. Information about your passport- such as the expiration date or passport number, biometric information - such as your name or date or country of birth is wrong.*
The only way to correct that type of error is to reapply. You should be able to make a new application if your previous application was approved. Just go into the application system and click on "Apply" button. You cannot use the update function to make a change on your passport or biometric information. If your previous application was approved, the system will not let you reapply until you close your browser after the first try. If you just applied, and are having difficulty changing something, try closing your connection to the Internet, and then opening it again. You might be told that an existing application is already in the system.  If any biographic information in not correct, the application is not valid and you must click continue to proceed with the new application.  Once you submit a new application, the old one will automatically be voided. *Note:* It is important to PRINT a copy of the document for your records.  The printout is not required upon arrival into the United States, as the officers have the information electronically.  Some airlines require the printout upon check-in, please check with your respective airline.
If for some reason, you are unable to reapply - even after closing and reopening your browser, click on the "Ask a Question" tab at the top of this page, and in the question box, give us the original application number, if you have it; the full name; passport number; date of birth of the applicant; contact phone number (including country code), as well as a description of what was entered incorrectly. We will review your application, and notify with next steps.

As I read it you will need to reapply. You could go down the "Ask a Question" route and see what they come back with but there are no assurances that they will be able to sort it out.


----------



## kamasooty

will just apply for a new one so i know i have no worries then, thanks for your quick replies


----------



## meldobe

Hi,
we went to disney in sep 09 so would i be right in thinking that our esta is still current for our may trip this year?
There were more of us that went in 09 does that matter? im thinking no but just want to ask you wonderful dissers so that i can relax


----------



## wayneg

meldobe said:


> Hi,
> we went to disney in sep 09 so would i be right in thinking that our esta is still current for our may trip this year?
> There were more of us that went in 09 does that matter? im thinking no but just want to ask you wonderful dissers so that i can relax



ESTA is valid for 2 years unless you update your passport, info here for what you can & can't be updated https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#APA6
Everyone has to apply for their own ESTA so doesn't matter how many travelled last time, you should all have your own.


----------



## meldobe

Thanks wayneg for your super fast response


----------



## Brandis

Also remember it is valid 2 years from the date you created the ESTA, not when your trip was. 

So if you did it shortly before your trip in Sept. 2009, say Aug. 2009, it will expire in aug. 2011. But if you already did it in Jan. 2009 it would expire in Jan. 2011 and you would need a new one for the May 2011 trip.


----------



## meldobe

Thanks for that brandis - im not very organised so im thinking i probably did them close to our trip but is there a way to look up my old esta? i dont have the esta numbers.


----------



## Brandis

Originally you absolutely needed the ESTA number to look it up and edit it later, but since you have to pay for it they luckily added another search option. 

When you are on the ESTA page, just click the link saying "If you are missing your Application Number, please click here". Then you can enter your name, birthdate and passport number.

Once you are logged in, you should also be able to see when the current ESTA expires.


----------



## meldobe

Thanks for the help - i was right i was not very organised and so our estas don't run out until september hooray a small saving


----------



## Muscateer

Thank you for the link. Estas done and approved. I have kept a note of the numbers but haven't printed anything out as the printer cartridge has run out but reading this thread not having a hardcopy isn't a problem.


----------



## Pegasus928

Muscateer said:


> Thank you for the link. Estas done and approved. I have kept a note of the numbers but haven't printed anything out as the printer cartridge has run out but reading this thread not having a hardcopy isn't a problem.


 
No you don't need a hard copy. As long as you have the numbers to hand you will be fine but you probably won't need those either.


----------



## Zeebs

Sorry I haven't read back over all the responses so I don't know if this has been asked.

But I am filling in our applications now, do I have to pay the processing fee of $4.00 for each person, as I am filling in 5 I kind of got the idea from somewhere that I was applying on behalf of full family so pay the $10.00 fee for each one of them but only one processing.

Does this make sense.

Kirsten


----------



## wayneg

Zeebs said:


> Sorry I haven't read back over all the responses so I don't know if this has been asked.
> 
> But I am filling in our applications now, do I have to pay the processing fee of $4.00 for each person, as I am filling in 5 I kind of got the idea from somewhere that I was applying on behalf of full family so pay the $10.00 fee for each one of them but only one processing.
> 
> Does this make sense.
> 
> Kirsten



Its a total of $14 per person.  https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#UTA7


----------



## Zeebs

wayneg said:


> Its a total of $14 per person.  https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#UTA7



Thank you, I don't know where I got the idea I could process as a family.  Now I just need to find where the application I did for my eldest has gone so I can pay it.

Kirsten


----------



## katytrott

I have looked through the whole thread and I haven't found this query, so I'm thinking I might be the 1st

I was wondering if anyone else has had this. I recieved an email in my spam mailbox yesterday:

"ESTA-SYS-SUPRT@cbp.dhs.gov  ESTA Expiration Warning"

I haven't clicked into it yet as I am always wary of these sorts of emails in my spam box eg HSBC/Lloyds etc wanting details.

I am thinking my esta would be running out soon as we had a trip May '09 so I possibly did them about this time 2 years ago.


----------



## wayneg

Looks genuine, they do send an email when due for renewal https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1201/kw/esta/session/L3NpZC9wN3l2bzhxaw==/p/0/c/0


----------



## Pegasus928

Another way to check is to hover over the link and see what address comes up in the bar at the bottom of your page. If it is genuine it will be the address for the ESTA site. If not it will be something totally different and will look pretty much like a set of random numbers and letters.


----------



## katytrott

Thanks - I think it is genuine. I have just found the printed documents I kept back when I did them and they say April '11. Shame I have to pay, wish I had thought to redo just before charging came in.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

i just got the expiration email too, but i applied for our ESTAs on 23rd august last year, i thought they lasted 3 years and all i'd have to do this year is go in and update the flight and address details?


----------



## wayneg

davidmolliesmum said:


> i just got the expiration email too, but i applied for our ESTAs on 23rd august last year, i thought they lasted 3 years and all i'd have to do this year is go in and update the flight and address details?



They last 2 years unless your passports due for renwal. Check you passport expiry dates.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

ah!thank you! my daughters is due to expire in May, so i need to apply for new Estas for all!!!


----------



## wayneg

davidmolliesmum said:


> ah!thank you! my daughters is due to expire in May, so i need to apply for new Estas for all!!!



Just the ESTA that is expiring, you all have your own ESTA its not a family thing.


----------



## jessicarabbituk

Hi,

I've scrolled through and can't seem to find my answer so I'm hoping you may be able to help me?
Two things...my husband took down our 3 codes at the end of the ESTA form filling process and has now lost them, do we need them and if so how can I find them? Secondly, having only applied for ESTA's once before I have forgotten whether or not I'm waiting for something in the post, notification of application, something to take to the airport?

I await you replies with thanks


----------



## Pegasus928

Although I know you got your answer on a different thread I will put the answer here too as someone else may need it in the future.
There is ne need to retain the authorisation codes that are issued to you at the end of the application process as everything is stored on the computers for when you travel. Remember that this is an authorisation to travel - not a Visa - so will not automatically gain you entry into the country.
When we had completed our applications we did print the information off but that was just for our own peace of mind - there was no requirement to do this nor where they asked for by immigration in Orlando.


----------



## Keith Ward

My ESTA went through no problem.My wife filled hers in as soon as I had finished,a screen stating 
"Authorization Pending 
Your travel authorization is under review because an immediate determination could not be made for your application. This response does not indicate negative findings. A determination will be available within 72 hours. Please return to this Web site and choose Update or Check the Status of a Previously Submitted Authorization to Travel to the United States. Your application number, passport number, and birth date will be required to check the status of your application." came up.Any ideas ?


----------



## wayneg

Keith Ward said:


> My ESTA went through no problem.My wife filled hers in as soon as I had finished,a screen stating
> "Authorization Pending
> Your travel authorization is under review because an immediate determination could not be made for your application. This response does not indicate negative findings. A determination will be available within 72 hours. Please return to this Web site and choose Update or Check the Status of a Previously Submitted Authorization to Travel to the United States. Your application number, passport number, and birth date will be required to check the status of your application." came up.Any ideas ?



Probably just a random check, happens to one in every so many applications. Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Keith Ward

wayneg said:


> Probably just a random check, happens to one in every so many applications. Hopefully all will be well.



I'm sure you are right Wayne,I'll keep a check on it to see if it clears.


----------



## Brandis

Did she answer any of the questions with yes?


----------



## Keith Ward

Brandis said:


> Did she answer any of the questions with yes?



She answered all the questions with "NO"
I'm going to check up again to see if it has cleared yet.We have had ESTA before but they have expired and we now have new passports so it could be something to do with that.


----------



## Keith Ward

Just checked,it's been approved.Might have been a random check as Wayne suggested.Thanks for the help.


----------



## wayneg

Keith Ward said:


> Just checked,it's been approved.Might have been a random check as Wayne suggested.Thanks for the help.



Glad everything was OK, just got back from relatives to do their ESTA's for August(100 days today), all 3 approved


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

Hi, I have a rather embarrassing subject to about talk but hoping someone can help.
I'm planning to go with Dbf next year for his first trip, but it about a year and a half ago he was convicted with Theft from the Work Place. It'll be nearly 3 years since he was convicted when we go and he'll obviously not be eligable for the ESTA but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of what to do?
I keep looking over all sorts of websites and getting stuck, some saying he'll need to visit the embassy in London, some saying he won't be able to go at all 
If anyone knows anything at all about what to do then I'd be so grateful for the information, it's making me very stressed!


----------



## Brandis

Just fill the ESTA form with his informations. If it doesn't go through it will tell you what the next steps would be.


----------



## claire.young

KatyTheFairyPrincess said:


> Hi, I have a rather embarrassing subject to about talk but hoping someone can help.
> I'm planning to go with Dbf next year for his first trip, but it about a year and a half ago he was convicted with Theft from the Work Place. It'll be nearly 3 years since he was convicted when we go and he'll obviously not be eligable for the ESTA but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of what to do?
> I keep looking over all sorts of websites and getting stuck, some saying he'll need to visit the embassy in London, some saying he won't be able to go at all
> If anyone knows anything at all about what to do then I'd be so grateful for the information, it's making me very stressed!



Had a similar experience myself.....you need to apply through ESTA....they will then contact you and give you details of what to do next....you will have to arrange a visit to the embassy in London.....a major pain which you will have to pay for etc but its all routine and works out fine....you visit, they check, then you await decision then you have to wait for passport to be delivered....I was worried sick but its all routine and not as big of a problem as you think it will be....he will then have to wait for clearance at immigration...again just a formality


----------



## Muscateer

Hi I have just read that if your passport has your middle name in it then your ESTA has to as well. When I did my ESTA it only asked for first given name. Just wondering if I should do a whole new application now. AArrgghh


----------



## wayneg

Muscateer said:


> Hi I have just read that if your passport has your middle name in it then your ESTA has to as well. When I did my ESTA it only asked for first given name. Just wondering if I should do a whole new application now. AArrgghh



Where you read it? its wrong.
This is from the ESTA site

"Enter your first (given) name as the first name appears on your passport under the First or Given Name field. Do not include the middle name in this field. First name is required to complete the application. If you have no first name, then enter the letters FNU which stands for First Name Unknown."


----------



## Muscateer

wayneg said:


> Where you read it? its wrong.
> This is from the ESTA site
> 
> "Enter your first (given) name as the first name appears on your passport under the First or Given Name field. Do not include the middle name in this field. First name is required to complete the application. If you have no first name, then enter the letters FNU which stands for First Name Unknown."



Thanks Wayne after the panic set in yesterday I also found the above so all is well in my world again.


----------



## princess jackson

HElP

My mum is trying to do her esta application for her and my dad, they both have disabilities. She is stuck on the question in relation to physical disorders.

Does that mean she has to tick yes


----------



## wayneg

princess jackson said:


> HElP
> 
> My mum is trying to do her esta application for her and my dad, they both have disabilities. She is stuck on the question in relation to physical disorders.
> 
> Does that mean she has to tick yes



Only answer yes if they pose a threat to your property, safety or welfare or that of others and the behavior is likely to recur or lead to other harmful behavior.
If they pose no threat then answer no.

Physical or Mental Disorders

With regard to physical or mental disorders, answer Yes to this question if:

(a) You currently have a physical or mental disorder and a history of behavior associated with the disorder that may pose or has posed a threat to your property, safety or welfare or that of others; or

(b) You had a physical or mental disorder and a history of behavior associated with the disorder that has posed a threat to your property, safety or welfare or that of others and the behavior is likely to recur or lead to other harmful behavior.

Answer No if:

(a) You currently have no physical or mental disorders; or

(b) You have or had a physical or mental disorder without associated behavior that may pose or has posed a threat to your property, safety or welfare of that of others; or

(c) You currently have a physical or mental disorder with associated behavior, but that behavior has not posed, does not currently pose nor will pose a threat to your property, safety or welfare or that of others; or

(d) You had a physical or mental disorder with associated behavior that posed a threat to your property, safety or welfare or that of others, but that behavior is unlikely to recur.


----------



## princess jackson

They pose no threat, mum has similar to MS, and dad similar to muscular dystrophy.


----------



## wayneg

princess jackson said:


> They pose no threat, mum has similar to MS, and dad similar to muscular dystrophy.



Its only if they pose a threat so answer no, thats how I read it.


----------



## princess jackson

Hi, sorry to bother again.

I have put my middle name on form, and just read the posts above, does it matter?

And if I'm doing the kids form, mainly DS 15 months, do I click the confirm button for 'i' or third party (as on behalf of) if u understand

If I change name it will it cost me again?


----------



## wayneg

Personally If I had paid and completed my ESTA and it had been accepted I would leave it with middle name in, I wouldn't pay again but its your choice.

Never filled in as a third party but I assume you do, maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## princess jackson

Thanks Wayne, I'm at two minds. It's been accepted and paid for.

All for three letters (ann) 

In relation to filling Ethan I still not sure how to go about it


----------



## Leeds-Josh

I have just been authorised and have paid for my ESTA.

Is that it? Do I need to do/wait for anything else?


----------



## wayneg

Leeds-Josh said:


> I have just been authorised and have paid for my ESTA.
> 
> Is that it? Do I need to do/wait for anything else?



I prefer to print mine off, 99.9% of people have no problem but the odd person has posted they got here and had no trace of their ESTA's


----------



## jns

can't remeber but how long before you go do I need to do the ESTA?


----------



## wickesy

jns said:


> can't remeber but how long before you go do I need to do the ESTA?



The official minimum is 72 hours but you should really do it as soon as you can, just in case there are any problems.


----------



## jns

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## stonfiesta

My mrs's esta runs out while we are in america............should she do another one instead?


----------



## wayneg

stonfiesta said:


> My mrs's esta runs out while we are in america............should she do another one instead?



No. ESTA is to gain entry to the US, once in the country its not required.


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

so we have just gone on the esta website to update the info...........do we not have to enter travelling dates anywhere? we was under the impression thats what we was updating.


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> so we have just gone on the esta website to update the info...........do we not have to enter travelling dates anywhere? we was under the impression thats what we was updating.



Only info you can update:

    E-mail address
    Telephone number
    Carrier Information
    City where you are boarding
    Address while in the United States

Ours are due to expire soon, used them for about 5 or 6 trips but never updated them.


----------



## Brandis

Departure city, Carrier and US adress are optional, once you got your approval, you don't have to touch your records until the ESTA expires.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Sorry if this has been asked before but my husband and sons application has gone into a pending state (DS is only 10). Why would this be as neither of them have anything negative. Mine and DDs went through fine


----------



## wayneg

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but my husband and sons application has gone into a pending state (DS is only 10). Why would this be as neither of them have anything negative. Mine and DDs went through fine



Many ESTA's goto pending, its nothing unusual, you have to give them upto 72 hours, although most are resolved within a few hours.
It could be anything from a random check to having a similar name to a known person.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Just checked, they've both been authorised but DHs expiry date is in 15 months time, mine DDs and DSs is all for 2 years time. Why is he different?


----------



## Brandis

Is his passport expiring sooner?


----------



## wayneg

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Just checked, they've both been authorised but DHs expiry date is in 15 months time, mine DDs and DSs is all for 2 years time. Why is he different?



Does your DH's passport expire in 15 months?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Yes it does. Thanks for super speedy reply.

Note to self- Must no panic so much


----------



## mackay_j

re esta running out while you are there, the only problem you could have is if the plane on return diverts back to US for any reason.  Small chance but has happened to mt bil who was diverted to NYK. Im am not sure what possition you would then be in if this was to happen, thus I would renew it if it were me.


----------



## chmurf

mackay_j said:


> re esta running out while you are there, the only problem you could have is if the plane on return diverts back to US for any reason.  Small chance but has happened to mt bil who was diverted to NYK. Im am not sure what possition you would then be in if this was to happen, thus I would renew it if it were me.



if the flight is diverted from a US city to a US city, it will be treated as if it were a domestic flight. So passengers wouldn't need to go through immigration at that point


----------



## kittykitty87

Sorry if this has already been asked in previous pages but, my boyfriend and I are flying in September, is it worth doing the ESTA now or closer to the time?


----------



## Brandis

I'd do it a couple of weeks before your trip. That way, you might be able to squeeze in an additional trip before the ESTA expires. So the cost per trip would (for the ESTA fee) would go down...


----------



## kittykitty87

Brandis said:


> I'd do it a couple of weeks before your trip. That way, you might be able to squeeze in an additional trip before the ESTA expires. So the cost per trip would (for the ESTA fee) would go down...



Thanks for the advice.  I always panic about holiday's and want to make sure everything is done NOW! However now you have said that, I can leave it for a little while


----------



## claireanddylan

Hi Guys, 

 I purchased my ESTA last year for a trip in April 2011. I am going back to Disney in June so am I right in thinking it would now be in date? Do I need to do anything or will it automatically show that I have a valid esta?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wayneg

claireanddylan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I purchased my ESTA last year for a trip in April 2011. I am going back to Disney in June so am I right in thinking it would now be in date? Do I need to do anything or will it automatically show that I have a valid esta?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you have not renewed passports since buying your ESTA then it will still be valid, they are valid for 2 years. 
Some people like to update their info on the ESTA site, I don't, I prefer to leave it as it is.
You should get an email when they are about to expire(unless you changed your email address since buying) I got emails a few weeks back to say ours were about to expire, I now need to buy new ones before our July trip.


----------



## bex7583

i am still realy confused about my other halfs esta!!! i have been told by north america travel he doesnt need one, but thomson says he does 

he has a criminal record but it was all before the age of 18 , north america travel says it specifically asks if you have a crime after the age of 18 which he hasnt .

i have looked on the embassy website visa wizard thing and taht says he does but it doesnt ask anything about his age or when he got his criminal record 

he has filled the esta thing in and it was approved , but i definatey dont want to get this part of our trip wrong and him been denied entry or something


----------



## wayneg

bex7583 said:


> i have looked on the embassy website visa wizard thing and taht says he does but it doesnt ask anything about his age or when he got his criminal record



Is there a phone number for the Embassy? rather than using an online wizard it might be better speaking to someone.


----------



## bex7583

yes i have a phone number just wanted o avoid the £1.23  per min charge of ringing it !!


----------



## BlondeViki

Does everyone use the site in the OP to do this? OH is trying to use a European site but they charge 45euros for processing it! I thought the link given in this post was the only official one...


----------



## wayneg

BlondeViki said:


> Does everyone use the site in the OP to do this? OH is trying to use a European site but they charge 45euros for processing it! I thought the link given in this post was the only official one...



Yes there is only one official link which will charge $14pp, don't use any other link, you have no idea who they are or what they will do with your info or credit card.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> If you have not renewed passports since buying your ESTA then it will still be valid, they are valid for 2 years.
> Some people like to update their info on the ESTA site, I don't, I prefer to leave it as it is.
> You should get an email when they are about to expire(unless you changed your email address since buying) I got emails a few weeks back to say ours were about to expire, I now need to buy new ones before our July trip.



I wish I had read this before updating ours 

Thought that the troops and mine might be close to renewal as ours were made before the charge was introduced. As it is I must have done ours in September 2010 as they expire later this year.
I updated the flights and address details.

As DW got a new passport in February 2011 I had to pay for a new ESTA as this involved a name change.
For some reason I have not recorded her ESTA number.
Tried putting in details name, dob, passport number and it states that there is no application. 

Any suggestions how to find ESTA number ?


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> For some reason I have not recorded her ESTA number.
> Tried putting in details name, dob, passport number and it states that there is no application.
> 
> Any suggestions how to find ESTA number ?



Don't know if they have resolved the Chrome issue, some were having problems retrieving their Esta if they used Chrome. Which browser you using? would have thought they had sorted it now, its from a while ago.
Maybe someone will post with ideas, I have never tried to retrieve one.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Don't know if they have resolved the Chrome issue, some were having problems retrieving their Esta if they used Chrome. Which browser you using? would have thought they had sorted it now, its from a while ago.
> Maybe someone will post with ideas, I have never tried to retrieve one.



Wow, thanks for the heads up. I still have to do new ones for ourselves, once I get around to renewing DD's passport - and I wasn't even aware of a chrome issue. I will remember that. Maybe I will just use IE when I apply for them too, if that makes any difference.  I can do without unnecessary stress, lol


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Don't know if they have resolved the Chrome issue, some were having problems retrieving their Esta if they used Chrome. Which browser you using? would have thought they had sorted it now, its from a while ago.
> Maybe someone will post with ideas, I have never tried to retrieve one.



I was using Chrome and then tried Safari but got no joy either.

Meant to say given the potential ear ache I would get if DW was not admitted entry I thought I would would just re-apply.
Got to almost the end of the application and I was advised that there was an existing ESTA application with 30 days or more remaining.

Might try Firefox to see if that is any better


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up. I still have to do new ones for ourselves, once I get around to renewing DD's passport - and I wasn't even aware of a chrome issue. I will remember that. Maybe I will just use IE when I apply for them too, if that makes any difference.  I can do without unnecessary stress, lol



Done some Googling and this info dated 2009 so I am sure it will have been resolved unless they have had more issues since, didn't think it was so long ago. http://www.usembassy.org.uk/visaservices/?p=576


----------



## Mummycat

This thread has been really useful so thank you for all the great tips. Just one little question from me- it says that payment has to be made by credit card. Well we only have a debit card so would they accept that too? Thanks guys


----------



## wayneg

Mummycat said:


> This thread has been really useful so thank you for all the great tips. Just one little question from me- it says that payment has to be made by credit card. Well we only have a debit card so would they accept that too? Thanks guys



No problem with debit card, our relatives paid theirs by debit card last year. Just be careful with fees, our Halifax debit card would have fees of £1.50+ 2.75% for each ESTA, a very expensive way of paying.


----------



## Mummycat

Thanks for that info, it's just so frustrating that there should be a charge on an instant debit payment and not when adding it to credit card debt! Oh well whatever it takes to get there! Thanks again


----------



## bazzanoid

Mummycat said:


> Thanks for that info, it's just so frustrating that there should be a charge on an instant debit payment and not when adding it to credit card debt! Oh well whatever it takes to get there! Thanks again



It's because it's an American site - it's not the US government sticking you with the charge, it's just purely the UK banks charging you for using your debit card 'abroad' - some credit cards have a foreign transaction fee as well.

Always worth checking if you're with more than one bank to see who offers the lowest international transaction rates, then move money around if necessary to make it as cheap as possible!


----------



## wayneg

As above, its because its a US site. It will be same if you use your debit card in the US. Its the reason many of us get a credit card with no fees for foreign transactions. I use the Post offce credit card, no fees and full intebank rate.


----------



## Mummycat

Oh yes that makes sense I was thinking it was a uk sight duuuuh! There was me getting all cynical about the world!
 Fab I'll have a look at my bank and see what they do. I'm looking at getting one of the post office travel cards you can pre load for the trip as heard good things. Thanks both of you


----------



## 2Tiggies

What is the current cost of an ESTA?  Sorry but it's been 2 years and I got my last ones free so I'm out of touch with this payment thing. 

Oh and thanks for the heads up about the card fees. I will be sure to use the right fee free card. I probably wouldn't have thought of that if I'd not read this.


----------



## wayneg

They are $14pp. Only use the official link I read yesterday someone paid 4 x £39.99


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> They are $14pp. Only use the official link I read yesterday someone paid 4 x £39.99



  Oh no!  

I was just going to use the link Kenny put in the first post of this thread.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Little Flower

Do you have to have the esta reference or any paperwork when you go through immigration? I did mine last Aug for NYC but I can't remember any of the details now


----------



## wayneg

Little Flower said:


> Do you have to have the esta reference or any paperwork when you go through immigration? I did mine last Aug for NYC but I can't remember any of the details now



No, below is the official response from the ESTA site, 99.9% of people never have a problem but I have read one post saying they were flying with Thomas Cook who insisted on a print out, I don't see how they can when its not required, they can get the info direct from DHS(Department of Homeland Security)
If don't have your ref number you can retrieve it with your name, date of birth and passport number, all details you do know.

Do travelers need to bring a paper printout of their travel authorization to the airport?

No. DHS will be able to communicate a travelers ESTA status to the carriers. However, DHS recommends that travelers print out the travel authorization application response in order to maintain a record of their traveler authorization application number and to have confirmation of their ESTA status


----------



## Little Flower

Thanks for this, we are flying Thomas Cook so I'd best printout just incase I guess


----------



## wilma-bride

Little Flower said:


> Thanks for this, we are flying Thomas Cook so I'd best printout just incase I guess



I always print mine anyway, just in case.  better to be safe than sorry.  Computer systems are all very well and good _when they work_


----------



## tracipierce

Hi all, as a few of you might be close to their ESTA's running out, I thought someone might be able to help me.
My 2 DD's and me got ESTAs a couple of years ago and they are due to run out on 28th Aug.  We return from out trip this year on the 23rd August, so I thought, great won't have to pay for that then  however, I have since had emails from ESTA saying I need to update them.
It seems like common sense that if my ESTA is in date then we should be ok, but I have heard of some countries not allowing you entry if you don't have at least 6 months on your passport (seems ridiculous to me)  Does anyone know if there is a minimum amount of days you need to have on your ESTA in order to use it?  Could do without spending the extra money on them right now.


----------



## JANNYANS

As long as your ESTA is valid for the date of entry you will be fine .


----------



## tracipierce

JANNYANS said:


> As long as your ESTA is valid for the date of entry you will be fine .



Woo hoo, thanks!


----------



## mini one

Help should I start to worry??
We fly on 17th and just applied for our ESTA. Mine and DD all went through easy but DH says authorisation pending!!! It says a determination will be made in 72 hrs. We have been to Florida many times over the years and never had any problem before. Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## tracipierce

mini one said:


> Help should I start to worry??
> We fly on 17th and just applied for our ESTA. Mine and DD all went through easy but DH says authorisation pending!!! It says a determination will be made in 72 hrs. We have been to Florida many times over the years and never had any problem before. Has this happened to anyone else??



Hi, don't worry first of all....

my son's went through straight away but then my son's GF and my daughter's said authorisation pending.  This has never happened to me and my other DDs before either so I was worried sick.  I re checked later on the same day on both of their applications and they had both gone through.   Check the application again now to see if it's updated


----------



## mini one

tracipierce said:


> Hi, don't worry first of all....
> 
> my son's went through straight away but then my son's GF and my daughter's said authorisation pending.  This has never happened to me and my other DDs before either so I was worried sick.  I re checked later on the same day on both of their applications and they had both gone through.   Check the application again now to see if it's updated



Thank you thank you thank you
Was really worried and dreading the next 72hrs but checked again as you suggested and it's all ok and been approved. I would never have dared to check so quick if you had not said so thanks again. 
2 weeks till Florida


----------



## tracipierce

mini one said:


> Thank you thank you thank you
> Was really worried and dreading the next 72hrs but checked again as you suggested and it's all ok and been approved. I would never have dared to check so quick if you had not said so thanks again.
> 2 weeks till Florida



You are most welcome!!!!

I know exactly how you were feeling, not nice at all.  I'm just so impatient, I had to give it a whirl the same day.  Glad it's all gone through for you now... good luck with the rest of your planning and getting ready.... I have less than a week now and getting that excited panicky feeling lol


----------



## BecksHH

Hi, this is new since our last trip, am i right thinking i should do this asap? We leave 6 weeks on sat, only booked 2 weeks ago, so I'm a bit behind on all this sort of stuff! Do I have to do one for my DD who will just be 3? Thanks x


----------



## wayneg

BecksHH said:


> Hi, this is new since our last trip, am i right thinking i should do this asap? We leave 6 weeks on sat, only booked 2 weeks ago, so I'm a bit behind on all this sort of stuff! Do I have to do one for my DD who will just be 3? Thanks x



I would do it now, you should have no problems but they last 2 years so you might as well get them done.
Everyone needs one.


----------



## BecksHH

wayneg said:


> I would do it now, you should have no problems but they last 2 years so you might as well get them done.
> Everyone needs one.



Thanks for that, i'll get them done asap!


----------



## Terkina

I thought I would get an e-mail when our ESTA's was approved or declined.  We applied for the ESTA on Friday so today I had to go on the internet to find out if it was approved or not.  Both our ESTA's was approved so now we are ready to visit USA in February 

Is it normal not to get an e-mail when the ESTA is approved?


----------



## wayneg

Terkina said:


> I thought I would get an e-mail when our ESTA's was approved or declined.  We applied for the ESTA on Friday so today I had to go on the internet to find out if it was approved or not.  Both our ESTA's was approved so now we are ready to visit USA in February
> 
> Is it normal not to get an e-mail when the ESTA is approved?



Yes its normal. You have to check, they do not send an email.


----------



## Terkina

Thank you for your help wayneg


----------



## bee86

I underatand that estas last for two years. I will be travelling to the states twice this year, once on my own (as part of a uni study group) to Chicago and once in June with my mum. 
Mum should be straight forward with just one trip.
When I apply ill put the details of the  Chicago flight in.....but what do I do for the June trip for me do I need to do anything extra?? 

Also.....silly question but when going through immigration in Orlando, can I go through with mum or do we have to go through as individuals?like can we walk up to the officer together as we are family?


----------



## queendisney

bee86 said:


> I underatand that estas last for two years. I will be travelling to the states twice this year, once on my own (as part of a uni study group) to Chicago and once in June with my mum.
> Mum should be straight forward with just one trip.
> When I apply ill put the details of the  Chicago flight in.....but what do I do for the June trip for me do I need to do anything extra??
> 
> Also.....silly question but when going through immigration in Orlando, can I go through with mum or do we have to go through as individuals?like can we walk up to the officer together as we are family?



Once your Esta is approved you can go in and out with it anywhere in the USA...it doesn't matter if you have put your flight details/destination etc on it in the first place.  Yes you can go through immigration at the same time as your mum thats no problem.  Not sure they would allow a huge group of people but two of you, no probs.  Well we did it when a friend came along with us and they didn't say anything.


----------



## bazzanoid

bee86 said:


> I underatand that estas last for two years. I will be travelling to the states twice this year, once on my own (as part of a uni study group) to Chicago and once in June with my mum.
> Mum should be straight forward with just one trip.
> When I apply ill put the details of the  Chicago flight in.....but what do I do for the June trip for me do I need to do anything extra??
> 
> Also.....silly question but when going through immigration in Orlando, can I go through with mum or do we have to go through as individuals?like can we walk up to the officer together as we are family?



You'll only need to put the details of the first trip you plan on taking on the ESTA application, it then remains valid for two years no matter where you're going to go in the US. The ESTA is purely permission to travel to the US, but has nothing to do with actually getting in, that's down to the officers at port of entry.


----------



## bee86

Brilliant thank you so much for your prompt replies  I get so nervous about the security side(even checking in, as I'm terrified of flying and the airport in general lol) of things in the airport I just like to have every thing perfect!


----------



## Disneyfan.UK121

We are travelling on the 20th March and our forms run out on the 23rd March  Do we need to complete a new one for our stay or do you just need a valid one for the entry?

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wayneg

Disneyfan.UK121 said:


> We are travelling on the 20th March and our forms run out on the 23rd March  Do we need to complete a new one for our stay or do you just need a valid one for the entry?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.



ESTA only needs to be valid for your entry date.
Here is the official wording:

My travel authorization is valid for travel to the United States but will expire before I depart. Do I need to apply for a new one before my trip?

No. ESTA travel authorization needs only to be valid upon arrival in the United States. 

Taken from ESTA help page:
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm


----------



## amacspad

Sorry if this has already been asked but there are a lot of pages on this thread, our esta runs out while we are away in April, we are hoping to go back to the world next year but nothing planned yet, do we need to renew while it is still active or just let it lapse until next year when or if we need it? 

Debs x


----------



## wayneg

You let it lapse for now, there is no continuation from one to another, when your current one expires you start again when you are ready to travel.


----------



## amacspad

Thank you! 

Debs x


----------



## penlanspice

Anyone have any contact info with regards to visas? I stupidly have left it until last minute as its been a crazy couple of weeks and have just moved. 

I did DH's and that was approved straight away, when I did mine I put in the payment info but had Internet connection problem and it stated error, when I tried to put the info again I stated I had already have an application in process, I found the application and it states it will be approved when payment is received but there is nowhere I can add any payment info! I have checked my card and they definitely haven't tried to take the payment.


----------



## bazzanoid

penlanspice said:


> Anyone have any contact info with regards to visas? I stupidly have left it until last minute as its been a crazy couple of weeks and have just moved.
> 
> I did DH's and that was approved straight away, when I did mine I put in the payment info but had Internet connection problem and it stated error, when I tried to put the info again I stated I had already have an application in process, I found the application and it states it will be approved when payment is received but there is nowhere I can add any payment info! I have checked my card and they definitely haven't tried to take the payment.



You can try their help files, or email them from here, but i can't see any phone numbers anywhere.  It should be allowing you to restart the application from scratch, not sure why it's not.  

EDIT:  Is it giving you the message that an application with that passport number is in process?  On that page, there should be a button for making a new application near the bottom somewhere?



			
				ESTA Help files said:
			
		

> If you are receiving an Error Message that says "There is already an application with that passport number in the system" it is because you have applied previously and have a valid application with more than 30 days validity.  *If any of the biographical information is incorrect on the existing application, the application is then invalid and you must click "continue" to proceed with the new application. *



Even though your info is correct you would need this option to resubmit with payment info...


----------



## Goofey's Girl

We are travelling on August 17 2013.
I was just about to do the Esta's online and then thought it might make sense to leave it till about a week before we travel.
That way if we also go in 2015 which is possibility and went a few weeks earlier they would still be valid.
We have no convictions or anything is it ok to leave it till about a week before our flight? 
Thank you.


----------



## wayneg

Goofey's Girl said:


> We are travelling on August 17 2013.
> I was just about to do the Esta's online and then thought it might make sense to leave it till about a week before we travel.
> That way if we also go in 2015 which is possibility and went a few weeks earlier they would still be valid.
> We have no convictions or anything is it ok to leave it till about a week before our flight?
> Thank you.



I would myself if I was getting an extra trip out of it but I have done a couple before without issues, if it was my first I probably wouldn't. 
They are only about £8 each and even if you have to renew for your trip in 2015 it will still be valid for 2 years after that, hopefully get another trip in.
Also take into account any passports that will be expiring. You need to get new a ESTA with a new passport.


----------



## Goofey's Girl

Thanks I will check the passports, I know they are fine this year but never thought ahead of that.


----------



## Looby Loo

Hello everyone! 

I have a very quick question regarding our ESTA.

We went Florida last year, 3rd - 21st July and are going back in 2014, flying out on the 21st June and coming back on the 7th July. Will we need to do a new ESTA or will our old one suffice? 

Thanks


----------



## wayneg

Looby Loo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a very quick question regarding our ESTA.
> 
> We went Florida last year, 3rd - 21st July and are going back in 2014, flying out on the 21st June and coming back on the 7th July. Will we need to do a new ESTA or will our old one suffice?
> 
> Thanks



You need to look at when you bought your ESTA's, its nothing to do with your travel dates. 
If you travelled on 3rd July 2012 then you bought them on a date prior to that, if that date is for example 19th June then they will expire then they will expire 19th June 2014 and not valid for your trip.
On the other hand if for example you bought 22nd June 2012, they expire 22nd June 2014 and will be valid for your trip.

They only need to be valid for the day you enter the US unless you are leaving the country and re-entering, ie a cruise, then they need to be valid for the date you re-enter the US.

Did you print out your ESTA's? if you did there is an expiry date on there, if not you will have to go back onto the website and enter your details to find out.
I always advise to print ESTA's, last year 2 out of 3 of ours were not on the system, luckily I had copies to prove we had done them.


----------



## thebadger

Hi sorry if this is covered I have searched for it honest 

How far in advance should you do your ESTA forms?

If we travel in October 2014 am I better doing them about June time?


----------



## bazzanoid

thebadger said:


> Hi sorry if this is covered I have searched for it honest
> 
> How far in advance should you do your ESTA forms?
> 
> If we travel in October 2014 am I better doing them about June time?



In theory you could ESTA as little as 72 hours before you fly.

HOWEVER, personally i would always do it months in advance just in case for whatever reason it declines you and you have to go through the process of obtaining a full tourist VISA from the US Embassy.  Others will have different views, it's just my better-safe-than-end-up-throwing-holiday-away mindset!


----------



## wayneg

thebadger said:


> Hi sorry if this is covered I have searched for it honest
> 
> How far in advance should you do your ESTA forms?
> 
> If we travel in October 2014 am I better doing them about June time?



I did our first ones about 3-4 weeks before travelling. I was 99.99% certain I wouldn't have any issues. All went thru no problem. 
On the other hand I have a customer who has just done his and he wasn't sure he would be OK, he used to live in the the US and a had a problem while out there. Didn't leave the US on the best of terms. He did his before he even booked flights to make sure they went thru OK. 
If there is anything in your history then do it early, if not June or a little later will be fine.


----------



## thebadger

Thanks for the replies, we have all been good boys and girls in the badger household  so can't see it being a problem.

i think ill opt for the summer just to tick the box of it being done


----------



## jrparkin

I'm going the safety route and doing mine within the next week or so. 

I have just one question. If I buy an ESTA, I don't need to apply for any other type of visa is this correct?

The reason I ask is when I went in 1989 with the rest of my family we were told we didn't need to but we still had to fill in a form when we got there. (My memory is a bit fuzzy on this though as I was 14 at the time!)


----------



## wayneg

jrparkin said:


> I'm going the safety route and doing mine within the next week or so.
> 
> I have just one question. If I buy an ESTA, I don't need to apply for any other type of visa is this correct?
> 
> The reason I ask is when I went in 1989 with the rest of my family we were told we didn't need to but we still had to fill in a form when we got there. (My memory is a bit fuzzy on this though as I was 14 at the time!)



If you have no reason for US immigration to deny you entry into the country then you need to buy an ESTA for each person travelling. You also need to fill in a Customs form on the plane, 1 per family.

If there is any reason they might not let you in then you need to apply for a US visa rather than getting an ESTA.


----------



## penlanspice

I'm all for getting the max amount of time out of my visa but I wouldnt leave it until a week before like I did this year (just completely forgot as we were in the middle of moving) Dh's went through fine but my computer crashed when I was processing mine and it wouldnt let me re-apply or pay for a few days, it was a little scary


----------



## penlanspice

jrparkin said:


> I'm going the safety route and doing mine within the next week or so.
> 
> I have just one question. If I buy an ESTA, I don't need to apply for any other type of visa is this correct?
> 
> The reason I ask is when I went in 1989 with the rest of my family we were told we didn't need to but we still had to fill in a form when we got there. (My memory is a bit fuzzy on this though as I was 14 at the time!)



If you have the ESTA this is the only visa you need unless you don't qualify (criminal record etc). Just make sure to get it from the official site and not pay a company etc to process for you.

The only for you will fill in now on the plane will be the white custom form, the ESTA has replaced the old green visa forms.


----------



## jrparkin

That's my ESTA done. As recommended by the website I printed off my application number and the payment receipt. Should I get e-mail confirmation, I'll probably print that off as well


----------



## wayneg

No emails are sent, only when its due for renewal.
Good thing to print off, we arrived a couple of years ago and they said DS & DW didn't have one, they could only find mine on the system, thankfully I had printed a copy of each, saved lots of hassle.


----------



## Zeebs

Does the ESTA need to be valid for your entire trip or just for getting into the country.  We go May this year and April next year just working out when to apply for it so to cover both options but not leave it too late for the first trip.

Many thanks 
Kirsten


----------



## wayneg

Zeebs said:


> Does the ESTA need to be valid for your entire trip or just for getting into the country.  We go May this year and April next year just working out when to apply for it so to cover both options but not leave it too late for the first trip.
> 
> Many thanks
> Kirsten



Only needs to be valid on the day you enter, confirmation here:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...alid-for-my-entire-stay-in-the-united-states?


----------



## Julia Ann

Thanks for the help - i've just successfully completed/paid...been approved! Not travelling till oct, was going to leave it a while but wanted it ticked off my list.  Glad it's done, I was really nervous filling it in, but better than when they used to give you this to complete on the plane!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Julia Ann said:


> Thanks for the help - i've just successfully completed/paid...been approved! Not travelling till oct, was going to leave it a while but wanted it ticked off my list.  Glad it's done, I was really nervous filling it in, but better than when they used to give you this to complete on the plane!



One less thing to worry about 

I actually preferred it when we did it on the plane. It was free


----------



## Julia Ann

2Tiggies said:


> One less thing to worry about
> 
> I actually preferred it when we did it on the plane. It was free



Yeah that's true, I forgot it was free before!


----------



## boogiewoogiewoman

Who knew booking Disney would be so difficult?! I feel like I need a degree in Disney ha so much to learn...


----------



## mikki.young

My Estas have run out and I now (as of last weekend) have a trip this August. I guess I should get the new Estas done in the next few days/weeks? What do you think - asap or relaxed?


----------



## wayneg

mikki.young said:


> My Estas have run out and I now (as of last weekend) have a trip this August. I guess I should get the new Estas done in the next few days/weeks? What do you think - asap or relaxed?



Ours didn't expire til next week and we don't fly for another 5 weeks but I decided to do ours yesterday.
A few reasons I did them early, we have all new passports since I did the last ones. Plus Matt has a US study visa (long story but should have been in US studying this past year but came back to Lancaster) he has also has a trip to Ghana, Africa recently. I was 99% sure all would be good but didn't want any of this activity to flag up on the system.
August isn't far away though, I would be looking at doing them in next few weeks.


----------



## 2005michelle83

...but it says _Your travel authorization is under review because an immediate determination could not be made. This response does not indicate negative findings_

Anyone else had this?! 

I did it for all three of us.


----------



## 2Tiggies

2005michelle83 said:


> ...but it says _Your travel authorization is under review because an immediate determination could not be made. This response does not indicate negative findings_
> 
> Anyone else had this?!
> 
> I did it for all three of us.



It can happen if their system is overloaded with applications (pre summer it is possible) or if you accidentally checked 'yes' next to something that should be a 'no' or anything like that.  I'd at least give it a few hours before worrying.


----------



## 2005michelle83

2Tiggies said:


> It can happen if their system is overloaded with applications (pre summer it is possible) or if you accidentally checked 'yes' next to something that should be a 'no' or anything like that.  I'd at least give it a few hours before worrying.




Thank you for the reply, I checked back less than 2minutes later and it was all approved. 

Another thing ticked off the list and one step further to being at WDW!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

I googled it, but I keep getting mixed answers. But i got a caution in 2008, for theft. ( stupid teenage drinking that got out of hand) we plan on going to orlando in 2017 so 9 years after my caution, would that stop me getting an ESTA, or should i not worry due to it not being a big offense?


----------



## disneyholic family

how long is an ESTA good for?
i finally am interested in the answer as my grandson isn't an american. 
I'm debating as to whether he should get an ESTA or a visa.
He can get an ESTA because he's chilean, but i'm wondering if we should just go ahead and just get him a visa.  (his dad has a US passport, his mom has two passports, one of them with a visa in it).
Visas last 10 years. How long is an ESTA good for?


----------



## wayneg

ESTA's last 2 years or until the passport renewal date, whichever comes first.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> ESTA's last 2 years or until the passport renewal date, whichever comes first.



so it would seem a visa is easier in the long run if you only have to get one every 10 years (assuming the passport is good for 10 years).
i know that visas are a major pain in the derriere to obtain because of the infernal interview - my daughter in law had to do that.
My son wasn't even allowed into the embassy with her and you're not allowed to carry a phone into the embassy.
So while she was stuck waiting for hours inside the embassy, he was stuck outside the embassy waiting for her and not knowing if she'd encountered any difficulties.  It was unnerving to say the least.

even though my son was born in the USA, he can't pass on his american citizenship to his son. So kidlet will have to get either a visa or an ESTA.


----------



## wayneg

Matt had to get a Visa to study in the US, cost & time involved was crazy, £100 train journey to London (plus Karen went down with him, so £200) can't remember how much the total was but not much change from £500 incl travel, paperwork & courier.
ESTA takes 5 mins & about £8 every 2 year, far easier & cheaper


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Matt had to get a Visa to study in the US, cost & time involved was crazy, £100 train journey to London (plus Karen went down with him, so £200) can't remember how much the total was but not much change from £500 incl travel, paperwork & courier.
> ESTA takes 5 mins & about £8 every 2 year, far easier & cheaper



once you've filled in the online form, how long before they respond with the ESTA?

we live about half an hour from the embassy, so getting there isn't a big deal.  I don't know what they do with a baby though. 
I mean really.  his father is a US citizen by birth. His mother has a visa (and qualifies for an esta via her other passport). 
He's not even 1 year old.  You'd think the visa would be automatic.

£8 every two years.  I have to look up how much a regular tourist visa costs (Matt's was a special visa, which i think cost more than the regular ones).


----------



## wayneg

Our ESTA's have always been instant but the odd one can take a few hours


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Our ESTA's have always been instant but the odd one can take a few hours



oh, they're instant?
when i looked at the website yesterday, it wasn't clear to me how long it takes.


----------



## disneyholic family

my family had the false impression that with ESTA, you just get on a plane and don't have to do anything at all.
I told them that you have to complete the online form, but when i looked at it online, it just confused me. I wasn't sure how long it actually takes.


----------



## disneyholic family

i looked it up  - all temporary nonimmigrant visas cost the same about £104 (including tourist and student)

so that's a lot more expensive than the ESTA.  Over the course of 10 years, an ESTA will only cost about £40.


----------



## wayneg

Matt had about 3 fees to pay, £180 rings a bell for one of them, but I guess some were paid to the US University, not just to the Embassy but its about 2 years ago now, my memory is useless.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Matt had about 3 fees to pay, £180 rings a bell for one of them, but I guess some were paid to the US University, not just to the Embassy but its about 2 years ago now, my memory is useless.



there are probably fees to the university associated with them attesting to the fact that someone will have student status so that they qualify for a student visa.

My parents first entered the US on student visas 65 years ago -
my dad already had two masters degrees and went to the US for his PhD.
My mom got her masters at the same time.

But they were granted permanent status really quickly (and ultimately citizenship), though they never had intended to stay in the US.  My dad just wanted his PhD and was going to go back as soon as he finished. But life has a way of deciding things for us.


----------



## sam portadown

ESTA query for divorced parent.
Can anyone help, Do i put my mothers name as on my birth certificate or do i put her current married name from hubby no 3


----------



## bazzanoid

sam portadown said:


> ESTA query for divorced parent.
> Can anyone help, Do i put my mothers name as on my birth certificate or do i put her current married name from hubby no 3



Excellent question.  On the one hand the esta website asks you to put your family name as it appears on your passport, so taking that literally presumably the surname should be the same for your mother on the application. That being said, her current legal name is how she will be known to the government for all intents and purposes. I would give the US Embassy a quick buzz or drop them an email to get an official answer.


----------



## pickers1982

Sorryif this is already answered....renewing estas for 3 members of our family which is fine as within 2 years however we have had an infant sonce, can they be added to ours or do we do them a compeltely seperate one


----------



## chmurf

pickers1982 said:


> Sorryif this is already answered....renewing estas for 3 members of our family which is fine as within 2 years however we have had an infant sonce, can they be added to ours or do we do them a compeltely seperate one



each passenger need their own ESTA as well as their own passport, regardless of age.



> *ESTA Application Number*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All travelers entering the United States under the Visa Waiver Program by air or sea must have an approved Travel Authorization. The Travel Authorization includes a unique Application Number which is linked to your passport details. * Each travelers must have his or her own ESTA Application Number, including children and infants*. After you apply for your Travel Authorization online, your unique Application Number will only be displayed on your computer screen. You will  not receive any confirmation from the U.S. Government after you apply; no email confirmation, no hard copy confirmation. For this reason, it is important that you write down, print out or record your unique Application Number in one or several ways.


http://www.esta.us/application_number.html


----------



## pickers1982

Sorry yes i know he needs one but i meant can he be added to our group


----------



## wilma-bride

pickers1982 said:


> Sorry yes i know he needs one but i meant can he be added to our group



A group ESTA is still individual ESTA applications, just grouped together to allow easy tracking and payment.  So you can apply for as many as you need to within your group.  It isn't necessarily a renewal, it is a new application that has to be done.  So you will just do one more application.


----------



## katytrott

I am sure that the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread, but I'm hoping some kind person will forgive my laziness and just answer the same question again!

Our ESTA went out of date 2013 so I'm trying to renew. When I go to the front page of the ESTA site (following the link on Post no.1 this thread), I have an option of applying for a new authorisation or retrieving a previously submitted application. Just wondering which one to go with as ours will not be new - but a renewal, and I'm not sure if retrieving previous application will work as they are out of date. We are flying in 18 days

Thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

There are no renewals so you will need to apply for a new one.  The link to retrieve is so you can update a previous application (although you're not obligated to do so), finish one you have already started or check the details/expiry of an existing one.


----------



## LoveAList

Please can someone help me?  I have been reading these boards with avid curiosity for years and find them a truly amazing source of information which has been invaluable to our Disney trips.


We are due to take our 3rd trip with the children in October this year but had to apply for new passports for myself and the two children earlier in the year.


Having a moment of madness I carefully checked the issue date on all three new passports but foolishly set the expiration date of the children's passports as 2025 (forgetting they are only 5 years not 10).  I feel such a clutz as I am usually very careful about such things (I'm blaming school holiday madness)


I realized my mistake immediately after paying for the applications but when I went back into the application to see if I could make the necessary amendments all 4 of our applications had already been approved.


I  sent an email to Esta asking what I should do but after 5 days I haven't had a response so I thought I would see if anyone in the UK forum had any experience of a situation like this.


Do I need to reapply? Keep chasing Esta for a response? or stop being such a worrier as the applications have been approved?


Thank you


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to DISboards.
Never come across that one before, I would think most people input exactly what it says on their passport so can't see errors happening often.
Let us know if you get an answer.


----------



## alisonbestford

Just applying for our ESTAs. 
I remarried 2 years ago but still use my "old" name for banking, passport, tickets, nursing registration etc........Do I need to give my married name (which I rarely use) in the "are you known by any other names or alias" bit?


----------



## wilma-bride

alisonbestford said:


> Just applying for our ESTAs.
> I remarried 2 years ago but still use my "old" name for banking, passport, tickets, nursing registration etc........Do I need to give my married name (which I rarely use) in the "are you known by any other names or alias" bit?



Alison, if you are not known by your married name at all then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## alisonbestford

One of my other DIS friends has said the same 
Thanks x


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hello all!  I'm having a moment  . . . have I read somewhere that I need to update the address on my ESTA form as I'm staying somewhere different from last year? I'm scared to log into it in case I do something wrong and get denied entry!!


----------



## wayneg

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hello all!  I'm having a moment  . . . have I read somewhere that I need to update the address on my ESTA form as I'm staying somewhere different from last year? I'm scared to log into it in case I do something wrong and get denied entry!!


No reason to update anything on ESTA. I get mine and leave well alone until I renew 2 years later.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh god really? I logged on and changed the address and now my Esta has gone from authorised to pending! Why didn't i wait for your answer?! Major panic attack in progress!!


----------



## wilma-bride

It will be fine.  In the time it took for me to respond and tell you that, it has probably been authorised.


----------



## wayneg

As Joh says, all should be OK. Let us know.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

All sorted thanks - this is a lesson in doing things at 10pm when you're tired!

So does no one else go in and update the information on where you're staying?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> All sorted thanks - this is a lesson in doing things at 10pm when you're tired!
> 
> So does no one else go in and update the information on where you're staying?



No, I never bother.


----------



## BudgieMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> All sorted thanks - this is a lesson in doing things at 10pm when you're tired!
> 
> So does no one else go in and update the information on where you're staying?



We did with our first ESTA (first trip to NYC, second trip to WDW) but they didn't seem to care whether we had or not.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

OK, thank you all - I wont worry for October's trip then!


----------



## Muscateer

I visited NY last year and my ESTA is still valid I don't have to change my destination (Orlando) and hotel details? Think I know the answer from above posts but just wanted to double check.

TIA


----------



## Jon84

Muscateer said:


> I visited NY last year and my ESTA is still valid I don't have to change my destination (Orlando) and hotel details? Think I know the answer from above posts but just wanted to double check.
> 
> TIA


Correct, you don't need to change your destination 

They'll ask again when you arrive where your first night address is


----------



## Muscateer

Thanks Jon84


----------



## Mummycat

Martin Lewis was doing his usual financial bit on morning TV today and said that Estas could now only be issued for digital passports-at least that's what I understood!


----------



## Jon84

Mummycat said:


> Martin Lewis was doing his usual financial bit on morning TV today and said that Estas could now only be issued for digital passports-at least that's what I understood!


Yep you have to have an electronic passport to get one now. Apparently this doesn't affect too many people now though


----------



## wayneg

Mummycat said:


> Martin Lewis was doing his usual financial bit on morning TV today and said that Estas could now only be issued for digital passports-at least that's what I understood!


Not heard of this update but info is on the ESTA page:

*As of April 1, 2016, you must have an e-passport to use the VWP*. An e-Passport is an enhanced secure passport with an embedded electronic chip. You can readily identify an e-Passport, because it has a unique international symbol on the cover.


----------



## thestevied

Haven't done this for a few years... I believe it was about £15 each esta when I last applied. Is this still correct?


----------



## Jon84

thestevied said:


> Haven't done this for a few years... I believe it was about £15 each esta when I last applied. Is this still correct?


Yep that's right $18 so whatever that is at the new low rates!!


----------



## wayneg

They are $14 each. Did ours last night. 3 cost $42, gone thru my credit card at £32.26. Works out at £10.75 each.
Follow the link in the 1st post, any more than $14 you are using the wrong site.


----------



## disneyholic family

first time ever dealing with ESTA (i'm an american).
I have to apply for my two grandkids.
Is the information in this thread still accurate?

How long before a trip can we apply?  
They don't have their passports yet, but once they get them, can i apply right away?
Or do we have to wait until we're closer to august?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> first time ever dealing with ESTA (i'm an american).
> I have to apply for my two grandkids.
> Is the information in this thread still accurate?
> 
> How long before a trip can we apply?
> They don't have their passports yet, but once they get them, can i apply right away?
> Or do we have to wait until we're closer to august?


Hi Beth, follow link in first post. The site has changed since this thread was started but basically the same and easy to use.
Once you get the passports you can apply, the are valid for 2 years. I do mine a couple of weeks before travelling but others prefer to do them earlier.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Hi Beth, follow link in first post. The site has changed since this thread was started but basically the same and easy to use.
> Once you get the passports you can apply, the are valid for 2 years. I do mine a couple of weeks before travelling but others prefer to do them earlier.




Thanks Wayne!  Yes i followed the link and have been reading through the site.
We have an additional issue since they're dual citizens (as we all are).
One of the countries is visa waiver and the other isn't.
Given that wrinkle, we're going to apply as soon as the kidlets get their passports.  Just on the slim possibility that they get rejects (because of the other passport, which also has to be listed in the application).  
If they're rejected from the visa waiver, we'll want to have enough time to get visas (which takes forever...getting  an actual visa is such a pain in the derriere process!!!)


----------



## mikki.young

Just done our new ESTAs but having to wait for result.  When you left work over a decade ago it's not easy filling out that section!


----------



## jjj4

Hi just discovered Disboards and wondered if I can pick your brains? My family and I have an ESTA that is still valid but my son's passport has just been renewed. Having checked the ESTA website it's my understanding that because of this I have to apply for a new ESTA for him. Silly question alert - can the rest of the family continue to use our existing ESTA?


----------



## wilma-bride

jjj4 said:


> Hi just discovered Disboards and wondered if I can pick your brains? My family and I have an ESTA that is still valid but my son's passport has just been renewed. Having checked the ESTA website it's my understanding that because of this I have to apply for a new ESTA for him. Silly question alert - can the rest of the family continue to use our existing ESTA?



Yes, the only new ESTA needed will be for your son.  The rest of you can continue to use the existing ESTA as they remain valid for either 2 years or until getting a new passport.


----------



## jjj4

wilma-bride said:


> Yes, the only new ESTA needed will be for your son.  The rest of you can continue to use the existing ESTA as they remain valid for either 2 years or until getting a new passport.



Thank you so much for your reply - that's really helpful.


----------



## anna_m

Advice please!!

I'm traveling to Orlando, landing on 1st May.

My ESTA expires 2nd May. 

According to the USCBP I only need my ESTA to be valid on the day I enter the country - which it will be - not for the entire length of my stay. 

However, hearing stories about how tight border security is in the US right now, should I apply for another ESTA to start 2nd May just so I'm covered? Or is this considered "suspicious"? I would hate to be turned away at the border either because I've ordered two ESTAs back to back or failed to get one when I should have!!


----------



## wilma-bride

No, you will be fine with your existing ESTA.  It only needs to be valid the day you enter the country.


----------



## wayneg

Totally your choice, you will have no issues either way.
Personally I don't see the point in getting another when you already have a valid one, it's in black and white on their own site.


----------



## mackay_j

Hi just having to do my next one of these, but the form seems different (may be my memory that's going lol).  What do you have to put for the american point of contact


----------



## wilma-bride

A name of somebody you are staying with, or if not you can put your hotel name


----------



## Blanquita

Hi! 
I get ESTA for me and my husband but i realised i could fill my two surnames but in my husband case it only "took" the first surname. Would this be a problem? 
I also saw the ask for your country ID number and in my ID is sighly different than in my passport. (it has a letter before in the pasport or something like that.)
btw we are from Spain. 
Thanks!!


----------



## patrickwilson

Thanks for sharing your wonderful post really your replies is very useful for me to get idea about my query


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pegasus928 said:


> As quite a few people have been posting questions relating to ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization) lately - a lot of them worried about what the site is about and what ticks they should put in what box - I thought I would try to give you a rough idea as to what to expect when you go to the site to complete your form.
> 
> The link below will take you to where you need to be
> 
> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....CC8C68E_k262991A7-FD7B-5605-CD32-37EB66A5B1AD
> 
> and the first screen you can expect to see is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are filling in your ESTA for the first time you need to click the 'Apply' button on the left hand side.
> This will take you to the following screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point read all the text in the box above then, if you are happy and understand the information provided, select 'Yes' and then click Next.
> If you are not happy and need more clarification then select 'No'. This will take you to a page with some FAQs on it for you to find the answers to any questions you may have.
> Once you have clicked Yes you will be taken to the following page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to fill in the information that has a red *  next to it.
> People have asked in the past about flights and addresses where you will be staying - but as you can see these are not one of the required answers.
> Once you have filled in your personal details you are then asked a series of questions that require a Yes or No answer. You obviously need to answer these questions honestly, but if you have been a good girl or boy you should be able to select No to all of them.
> Once this is done put a tick in the 'Certification' box and then hit the Next button.
> Unfortunately I couldn't get onto the screen after this but, if memory serves me right, the next one is the one that gives the all important Yes or No.  There is also a button on this page that allows you to go back to the beginning and start a new form for someone else.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you with the process - if only to give you a 'Heads up' as to what to expect.
> If I have missed something - or anybody else has anything to add - then please feel free.


Is it possible to update the pictures on here - they have been affected by the Photobucket issue and are not showing the images any more.


----------



## wayneg

Realfoodfans said:


> Is it possible to update the pictures on here - they have been affected by the Photobucket issue and are not showing the images any more.


Unfortunately Kenny isn't an active member anymore.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank y


wayneg said:


> Unfortunately Kenny isn't an active member anymore.


Thank you Wayne. Wasn't for myself just thinking of new users.


----------



## matty624

Well, just done our ESTAs for the end of July. Approved after a few minutes. Just looked, and mine finishes a month short of 2 years away (due to passport needing to be renewed), DSs ends next summer (due to his 5 year passport coming to an end) and DW ESTA finishes as it should, exactly 2 years from now! So all 3 of us have different end dates!!!! Ah well. Could be worse I guess, at least my other ds doesn't want to come with us this time, and dd will already be in the US on Americamp… Still took me ages to fill in the forms, I'm rusty having not been to the US for a few years!


----------



## BadPinkTink

renewed my ESTA and there have been some changes since I did it in 2016. The social media section is OPTIONAL so people dont freak out  The point of contact I used my first hotel, I am staying in 3 different hotels in 2 cities. Im self employed so thats what I put on the form as job title and then put the name of my company. If I get asked at the security check I will have a business card to show them  Other new section was my parents names, which I dont remember being asked before.

When I submitted it, the page went to pending. I closed the browser, had lunch and came came back an hour later, retrieved my application and it was approved.


----------



## Nerf

How important is the occupation being up to date? A family member has a valid ESTA but has since become unemployed, would we need to reapply for an ESTA with the correct information or will we be fine as is?


----------



## Jon84

Nerf said:


> How important is the occupation being up to date? A family member has a valid ESTA but has since become unemployed, would we need to reapply for an ESTA with the correct information or will we be fine as is?



I changed occupations Mid Esta, and had no issues


----------



## minnie29uk

Hi!
Anybody trying today - wont load?Or is that just me!?

Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Not today but working fine last weekend when i used it


----------



## minnie29uk

Hi guys ,how long till you hear back please?
Been ten days now.
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

minnie29uk said:


> Hi guys ,how long till you hear back please?
> Been ten days now.
> Thanks,
> Lynn


You don't hear back as such, you need to log back into the website and it gives you the result on there - usually within 72 hours.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Does everyone have to reapply for ESTAs when the US reopens it’s borders or will existing ESTAs be reinstated?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Does everyone have to reapply for ESTAs when the US reopens it’s borders or will existing ESTAs be reinstated?



ESTA's are valid for 2 years, it makes no difference about borders being closed. I always print out the confirmation and it gives a VALID TO date. My current ESTA is valid to June 2021 as I renewed in June 2019


----------



## EckTownDisneyFan

Everyone should check the status of his/her ESTA before travelling.

Some ESTAs have been canceled due to the travel restictions for EU residents to the US.
Canceled ESTAs will not re reinstated, you have to apply for a new one.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

EckTownDisneyFan said:


> Everyone should check the status of his/her ESTA before travelling.
> 
> Some ESTAs have been canceled due to the travel restictions for EU residents to the US.
> Canceled ESTAs will not re reinstated, you have to apply for a new one.


This is what I had heard. Has it been published anywhere?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

EckTownDisneyFan said:


> Everyone should check the status of his/her ESTA before travelling.
> 
> Some ESTAs have been canceled due to the travel restictions for EU residents to the US.
> Canceled ESTAs will not re reinstated, you have to apply for a new one.


This is what I had heard. Has it been published anywhere?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I found this....
*Automatic Cancellation of Visa Waiver/ESTA Approvals for Travelers Subject to COVID-19 Entry Restrictions*
Individuals traveling to the United States under the Visa Waiver Program (VWP), but subject to the Proclamations restricting entry from the Schengen Area countries and the United Kingdom and Ireland, have had their approvals canceledpreemptively in the U.S. Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA). In online FAQs issued by the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), DHS notes the travelers whose ESTA is cancelled solely due to the Proclamations will be able to re-apply for ESTA at a later time.


----------



## Brandis

The FAQ also says "any traveler with a valid ESTA who attempts to travel the United States in violation of this Proclamation will have their ESTA canceled. ESTA will not refund applications that are canceled due to this Proclamation. "

I understand it like this, only if you try to travel to the US from Schengen or the UK / Ireland during the current restrictions, you are denied entry and your current ESTA is cancelled. 

In my understanding, this does not apply to anyone holding a current ESTA who is NOT travelling to the US at this time. So in that case, your ESTA should still be valid after the restrictions have been lifted (provided the validity date didn't expire during that time), right?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I hope so. I have just renewed my passport so I have to apply for a new ESTA. My daughter’s is valid for another 17 months (hopefully!).


----------



## Brandis

You can check the current status of your daughter's ESTA on the ESTA website. As for yours, I would wait to renew it until closer to your travel date. That way, it also will stay valid longer. 

Mine expired in 2017 and our next trip is in October, so I will renew it maybe 2 or 3 weeks before leaving.


----------



## EckTownDisneyFan

I've read in german and british fan boards, that people, that were booked on flights scheduled to fly shortly after the border closed, had their ESTAs cancled.
The flights were canceled, so they haven't tried to enter the US,  but the airline had already given passenger infos to US authorities.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Applied at 12.53 today and issued at 13.36. Very efficient.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Applied at 12.53 today and issued at 13.36. Very efficient.



This is on my to do list, but I have been putting it off. I didnt want to apply and then get refused due to the current situation. Maybe I will try to get my head around it this week, it might just help with staying positive for my end of June trip


----------



## wayneg

BadPinkTink said:


> This is on my to do list, but I have been putting it off. I didnt want to apply and then get refused due to the current situation. Maybe I will try to get my head around it this week, it might just help with staying positive for my end of June trip


I am not confident our Oct/Nov trip will be going ahead. 
Just waiting for refunds for our May trip.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BadPinkTink said:


> This is on my to do list, but I have been putting it off. I didnt want to apply and then get refused due to the current situation. Maybe I will try to get my head around it this week, it might just help with staying positive for my end of June trip


My trip is 30 June. I ummed and arred about applying but went ahead in case they are inundated as and when the lockdown ends.


----------



## Jangles

The price is increasing tomorrow. Only a few dollars more.


----------



## paul_toria96

Anyone got a current link?

the one in the original post doesn't work 

Is this the one https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/


----------



## wayneg

paul_toria96 said:


> Anyone got a current link?
> 
> the one in the original post doesn't work
> 
> Is this the one https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/


That's the one. When you going? need to do ours soon. We sail into Tampa from Rome on Nov 6th.


----------



## paul_toria96

wayneg said:


> That's the one. When you going? need to do ours soon. We sail into Tampa from Rome on Nov 6th.


We fly into LAX in February 23, but just getting all my links ready to go


----------



## wayneg

paul_toria96 said:


> We fly into LAX in February 23, but just getting all my links ready to go


Excellent, not really thought about next year yet. We are considering a year of no planning, just have our passports ready and look for last minute flights, holidays or cruises.


----------

